# combinacions col·loquials de pronoms febles



## oxk

[Edició de moderació - aquest fil és una escissió d'aquest altre: si us plau, per favor]



OrCuS said:


> Al País Valencià nomes he escoltat "per favor". Com ha dit Cecilio "si us plau" només s'utilitza quan estem de broma, com fent una imitació de l'accent oriental.
> 
> Merquiades tinc la impressió de que a les zones on utilitzem el "nos" es diu sempre "per favor"...



Orcus, en el dialecte nord-occidental (lleidatà) utilitzem "mos" y no tant "nos" en llenguatge oral (sí a l'escrit, evidentment); a l'oral doncs,
_Demà mos/ens en anem a la platja_
_Canta-mos/canta'ns una cançó

_D'altra banda, la gran majoria díem "si us plau", mentre que "per favor" és el de les ironies i les bromes, tot i que hi ha bastanta gent gran que encara l'utilitza (potser per això les bromes, aquí sona arcaic).

Apart de tot això, en llenguatge parlat mai a la vida he sentit "si vos plau". A diferència de València, que sembla que s'utilitza molt el "vos", en lleidatà parlat no massa formal (el 90% de les converses) no s'utilitza mai, molta gent enganxa un "us" per tot, tot i ser totalment incorrecte en molts casos (altra gent, menys, ho diu tot correcte, utilitzant "vos" quan toca). Exemples a l'oral: 
_Heu anat a [pentinauz] a la perruqueria?
Voleu [quedauz] a casa?
_
Mentre que a l'impertiu acaba amb [euze]:
_[Arregleuze] per si arriven els convidats
Aneu bruts, [cambieuze] la roba
[Comporteuze] a classe_

Es senten aquestes formes en valencià? Com ho dieu? En tot cas, vistes les irregularitats, sembla que tampoc podem generalitzar gaire dins el mateix bloc occidental y especificar, com a mínim, nord-occidental o sud-occidental.


----------



## Favara

oxk said:


> Mentre que a l'impertiu acaba amb [euze]:
> _[Arregleuze] per si arriven els convidats
> Aneu bruts, [cambieuze] la roba
> [Comporteuze] a classe_
> 
> Es senten aquestes formes en valencià? Com ho dieu? En tot cas, vistes les irregularitats, sembla que tampoc podem generalitzar gaire dins el mateix bloc occidental y especificar, com a mínim, nord-occidental o sud-occidental.


Això ho he sentit al valencià central, encara que amb S sorda (per l'apitxament). _Xè xiquetx comporteu-sse!_

Més al sud diem sempre _vos_, encara que a bona part del meridional aquest _-vos _pot acurtar-se a _-vo-_ al afegir més coses darrere. Molts parlants eliminen la U de l'imperatiu.
Mengeu-vos -> _Mengé-vos_
Mengeu-vos-en -> _Mengé-vo'n_
Mengeu-vos-ho -> _Mengé-vo-hu_
(A la primera persona, tot igual però amb -mos i -mo-)

Aquests mateixos dialectes també eliminen la R de l'infinitiu davant pronom (menjar-vos -> _menjà-vos_), afegint també una V a _-ho_ rere la vocal  (menjar-ho, mengeu-ho -> _menjà-vo_, _mengé-vo_).
Pel que fa a la resta, tot és _mos_ i _vos_, sempre. Ja en tenim prou d'embroll de pronoms, com per a anar canviant ara...

I per a no eixir-nos-en (_ixí-mo'n_) del tema, també sempre _per favor_.


----------



## oxk

Favara said:


> Això ho he sentit al valencià central, encara que amb S sorda (per l'apitxament). _Xè xiquetx comporteu-sse!_
> 
> Més al sud diem sempre _vos_, encara que a bona part del meridional aquest _-vos _pot acurtar-se a _-vo-_ al afegir més coses darrere. Molts parlants eliminen la U de l'imperatiu.
> Mengeu-vos -> _Mengé-vos_
> Mengeu-vos-en -> _Mengé-vo'n_
> Mengeu-vos-ho -> _Mengé-vo-hu_
> (A la primera persona, tot igual però amb -mos i -mo-)
> 
> Aquests mateixos dialectes també eliminen la R de l'infinitiu davant pronom (menjar-vos -> _menjà-vos_), afegint també una V a _-ho_ rere la vocal  (menjar-ho, mengeu-ho -> _menjà-vo_, _mengé-vo_).
> Pel que fa a la resta, tot és _mos_ i _vos_, sempre. Ja en tenim prou d'embroll de pronoms, com per a anar canviant ara...
> 
> I per a no eixir-nos-en (_ixí-mo'n_) del tema, també sempre _per favor_.



Moltes gràcies per l'aport! No he tingut mai la fortuna de conéixer ni sentir parlar ningú valencià amb deteniment i ara trobo curosíssim com ho dieu.

Mengeu-vos -> _Mengé-vos_  -> Mengeuze (aquí sempre s sonora)
Mengeu-vos-en -> _Mengé-vo'n_ -> Mengeu(u)ze'n (no l'he sentit, mengeu-ne diria jo) 
Mengeu-vos-ho -> _Mengé-vo-hu_  (que fort! "(ell) menja bou" sona igual??? ) -> Mengeu(u)z-hu o mengeu-voz-hu (aquí se marquen al parlar, jo dic la primera)

Amb la primera persona del plural, igual que vosaltres; _Mengé-mos, mengé-mo'n, mengém-moz-hu_ (marcant bé al parlar). El "mos" ja ens agrada més, serà la gana 

Aquí la R també cau, menjar-vos -> _menjà-vos -> _menjà-us o menjau-vos
Crec que a totes les paraules trobaríem detalls curiosos sobre les maneres de dir-les, quina llàstima que d'aquí pocs anys ja no es parlarà  català/valencià i totes aquestes nimietats no quedaran ni als llibres i moriran amb nosaltres. Però això es un altre rotllo.

Salut!


----------



## Favara

Ei! Compte, que t'has repetit!


oxk said:


> Mengeu-vos-ho -> _Mengé-vo-hu_  (que fort! "(ell) menja bou" sona igual??? ) ->


No:
Mengeu-vos-ho -> Mengé-vo-hu -> /men*'*dʒ*evo*w/
Menjar-vos-ho -> Menjà-vo-hu -> /men*'*dʒa*vo*w/
Menja bou -> /*'*mendʒa *bɔ*w/

Canvia la síl·laba tònica, una vocal (e/a, normalment no tenim neutra i menys a síl·labes tòniques), l'obertura de la O i el tema de b/v (que ací pronunciem prou diferents).

Clar que tot açò ve del valencià meridional, a altres llocs s'ho fan de formes totalment diferents. Entre les parles valencianes hi han unes diferències brutals, pel que trobe un tant absurd tractar-les totes com a un únic dialecte com sovint es fa; jo les deixaria com a diferents dialectes dins l'occidental.


----------



## Cecilio

Pel que fa a la pronunciació de "mengeu-vos-ho", no crec haver sentit mai [men*'*dʒ*evo*w], com diu Favara. Potser hi ha pèrdua de "u" final del verb (2ª persona plurarl) en alguns indrets, però en general es pronuncia amb claredat. 

Hi ha molts llocs a la Comunitat Valenciana (m'atreviria a dir la majoria) on dirien més o menys el següent:

- forma apitxada: [min'*t*ʃeuboseu]

El verb 'menjar' es pronuncia en general [min*'**t*ʃ*ar*]. El prnom "ho" es pronuncia [eu] en molts casos. Per exemple en:

- "Ho tens?"

- "Pots dir-m'ho".


----------



## Favara

Cecilio, amb dir-te _dona=__dònò_ i terra=_tèrrè_ ja t'hauries d'imaginar de quines parts del PV ve el que deia abans, és el tret que més recorda la gent del meridional (encara que les harmonies són prou variables). Com dic, la dialectologia valenciana és molt variada.


----------



## Cecilio

Jo també parle valencià meridional.


----------



## Favara

I apitxes? No serà central?
Els trets que dic jo, puc dir segur que coincideixen a la Marina i la Vall d'Albaida, pel que supose que apareixeran també entremig (Comtat/Alcoià)... Podria ser que les comarques de més al nord (Costera/Safor/sud de la Ribera) no ho tinguen açò.


----------



## Cecilio

Efectivament, més cap al nord el valencià meridional es barreja amb l'apitxat, per exemple en la zona d'Alzira.


----------

